# We Are Back - As An Sob



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We are back after a long delay (6 months) - work travel (DH) and Nursing School (DW). And we just became an SOB this past Monday (1/3/11). We are now the very proud owners of a 2011 Cruiser RV - Shadow Cruiser S260BHS. We researched this purchase very aggressively over the holidays and decided to pull the trigger on New Years Eve. We found a great deal at RV America East in Aurora, CO. So DH hitched up the 23RS OB for the trade-in and hit the road for the 900 mile drive from Mesa, AZ, to Aurora. DH missed all of the AZ, NM, CO snow storms/blizzards, but I got right into the bitter cold weather that followed the snow storms. Stayed the first night in Albuquerque NM where it was 0 deg F at night. I was fully winterized for the trip (no water use except for the bathroom toilet) so no issues with freezing up. Combination of OB Propane Heat and Elec Heat worked well to stay warm. Pulled into Denver Sunday nite and made the trade on Monday. Interesting Note: I never had a flat tire in the 3.5 years that we owned the 2007 23RS, but as soon as I pulled into the dealer lot on Monday I had a flat tire!! Just happened that morning on the way to the dealer!! Just mentioned it to the dealer an then forgot about it - nice way to handle a flat! Did the trade and PDI and was back on the road by 2pm Monday. Stayed in the new TT at Raton NM where it was again 2 deg F. New TT was fully winterized so again no freeze issues. Stayed very toasty in the new TT again with TT propane heat and elec heat. Made the 715 mile trip home from Raton to Mesa on Tuesday (14.5 hours). New Shadow Cruiser TT towed extremely well. I transfered the EQ WDH from the 23RS to the new TT, but was not able to do any hitch "tuning". New TT was relatively level - so I went with it - and it towed like a charm. Even with severe head/cross winds through south CO and NM - and major semi-truck traffic - no issue - steady as a rock. The new TT is an ultra-light but is 4 feet longer than the 23RS. With the 9500# tow capacity and 123.4" wheelbase of the 1/2T Nissan Armada, my buying limits were 7500# GVWR and 28'. I cheated on the length as the S260BHS is 28'6" long. Even though the new TT is 4' longer than the 23RS, the GVWR of the new TT is 7400# compared to the 23RS 7000# GVWR. Tows like a dream. I will come back with pictures at some time in the future.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

My old trailer was built by Cruiser RV. It was lightweight but well built. I had far fewer problems and quality issues with it than I have had with the Outback. I sometimes miss the simplicity of a smaller, lighter trailer. Enjoy your new rig!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new purchase! Please do put up some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Dub said:


> My old trailer was built by Cruiser RV. It was lightweight but well built. I had far fewer problems and quality issues with it than I have had with the Outback. I sometimes miss the simplicity of a smaller, lighter trailer. Enjoy your new rig!


Dub - Yes the research we turned up on Cruiser RV showed nothing but good things to say and happy owners. We will miss the 23RS as we had many great camping experieinces. But now it is time to look forward to getting use out of the new Shadow Cruiser. Our first trip planned (for now) in SF/Napa Valley sometime this spring/summer when the DW is out of Nursing School.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new TT you SOB....









(Oh, wait, that's me too.....







)


----------

